# Absolut größter Lüfter?!



## Mexxim (26. Dezember 2008)

*Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Hey,
ich suche wie im Titel beschrieben den Größten lüfter den es mit 3Pin/ 4Pin Molex stecker gibt.

Ich habe schon folgendes gefunden:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa AK-F2230SM-CB 220mm Blue LED - Crystal Clear 

Das ist einer mit 220mm -> gibts irgendwo noch was größeres??
-> in manchen Gehäusen sind doch 250er in der Seitenwand verbaut, gibts die auch einzeln?

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Nein, die Lüfter bekommst du so nicht einzeln, kannst dich ja nach Lüftern von Auto-Radiatoren umschauen 

Oder vllt. mal bei A+ oder so anrufen und fragen, ob sie dir vllt. einen ersatz-Lüfter schicken können 

Allerdings will ich noch anmerken, dass lüfter, die in der seite eines Gehäuses sind den ganzen Luftstrom kaputt machen !


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Ich wüsste noch den 225mm Fan von Ichbinleise Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ichbinleise Fan 225m/800rpm LED Blau ( 225x225x30mm ) ichbinleise Fan 225m/800rpm LED Blau ( 225x225x30mm ) 79015


----------



## devic (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Die armen Lager. Die machen es sicherlich nicht lange. Sehr stabil sehen die Lüfter und vor allem die Rotorblätter auch nicht aus...


----------



## killer89 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Schreib doch mal ne Mail an Aerocool, ob sie dir nicht nen Lüfter aus dem High-Tech-Gehäuse verkaufen können, der hat angeblich 40cm... wobei man immer was abziehen muss...

MfG


----------



## Nickles (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Da ich für mein rebel 9 value sowieso ein widow kit bekomm,kann ich das seitenteil mit dem 250 mm lüfter nicht mehr benutzten...
wie wärs?

Edit:Mein mutter:wat,was an wildfremde leute verkaufen,im ausland,kommt nicht in frage


----------



## Biosman (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Allerdings will ich noch anmerken, dass lüfter, die in der seite eines Gehäuses sind den ganzen Luftstrom kaputt machen !




Das stimmt so nicht ganz, es kommt drauf an wo der seiten lüfter montiert ist.


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*



Biosman schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz, es kommt drauf an wo der seiten lüfter montiert ist.



Dann sag mir mal, wo der den Luftstrom nicht kaputt mach! also an welcher stelle !


----------



## Mexxim (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Der 400er wäre ja mal echt geil

Der soll übrigens nicht an eine Seitenwand sondern wird anderweitig verwendet.
Da werde ich mich dann gleich mal um eine Mail bemühen^^.

thx soweit erstmal...ich glaube was größeres als den 400er von Aerocool gibts nicht...wenn doch dann macht mal nen Vorschlag

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

ja wie gesagt, da muss du dich schon in der Autobranche umgucken. moment... ich such mal was


----------



## Mexxim (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Klar und dann noch n ordentlichen Motor davor damit der auch Druck macht....aber bitte mit 12V ^^


----------



## Masterwana (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Spal-Lüfter für Autos.
Spal Hochleistungventilatoren von www.Rennsportshop.com
http://www.medidentaschramm.de/downloads/katalog/Ventilatoren/39-Ventilatoren-und-Luefter.pdf
Leise ist der aber nicht.


----------



## Mexxim (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Yo leise sind die bestimmt nicht....und billig erst recht nich
->Der Hammer 3250m³ Luftleistung pro Stunde! Einbaudurchmesser 414mm, Flügeldurchmesser 385mm, Einbautiefe 88mm Luftmenge freiblasend 3450m³/h

lol^^....ich glaube soooooooo viel leistung brauch ich dann auch wieder nich

nya gut wenn nur solche abenteuer noch kommen dann werd ich sowieso den 400er nehmen, mal sehen was der Support sagt.

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Nickles (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Viel glück


----------



## braVoxx (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Hi  
Ich habe mir das Gehäuse "Aerocool Hi-Tech 7 pro" gekauft und ich bin mir
ziemlich sicher, dass dieser Lüfter der Größte PC Lüfter der Welt ist. 
1. Weil ich kein größeren gefunden hab....
2. Es steht auf der Verpackung xD
mfg


----------



## Mexxim (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

yop den hatte ich mir auch schon rausgeguckt, das Projekt wurde aber leider wegen Geldmangel eingestellt >.<...

thx trotzdem^^...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## braVoxx (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Jetzt werde ich mich mal am besten auf die Suche machen ein paar coole Moddingteile zu suchen vlt. findet sich da was gutes für das Gehäuse

mfg


----------



## _hellgate_ (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

es gibt noch 33cm lüfter von aplus


----------



## killer89 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

33 cm sind aber kleiner als die vermeintlichen 40 cm des Aerocool 

Mal sehen, was da vllt noch in den nächsten Jahren kommt 

MfG


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht ^^


----------



## Nemesis Design (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

einfach mal an aerocool schreiben und sagen das dein jetziger 40cm lüfter angeblich im eimer ist die schicken dir 100% nen neuen wenn du nett fragst


----------



## killer89 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*



killer89 schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal ne Mail an Aerocool, ob sie dir nicht nen Lüfter aus dem High-Tech-Gehäuse verkaufen können, der hat angeblich 40cm... wobei man immer was abziehen muss...
> 
> MfG




Wobei ich glaube, dass man es entweder so macht (^) oder eine Rechnungskopie mitliefern muss... 

MfG


----------



## Mario0837 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> es gibt noch 33cm lüfter von aplus



Wo soll es die geben? einzeln? Link?


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Wow ein riesen Ding!!


----------



## Daxbruder (20. November 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Wo gibt es denn solch einen 30cm Lüfter zu kaufen?

Gruß Basti


----------



## Tytator (20. November 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Kauft euch einfach 12cm Lüfter, die sind besser. Mein 22/25? cm Lüfter wird immer lauter, während die 12cm ohne Probleme laufen.
War beim Gehäuse dabei. Es gibt ja jetzt die 40cm Lüfter in dem einen Case... Weiß die Marke nicht mehr, aber es soll auch zu laut sein.


----------



## killer89 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

@ Daxbruder und Tytator: Wer den Fred gelesen hat, weiß, dass es die Lüfter nicht zu kaufen gibt... und, dass es schon 2 mal erwähnt wurde, dass das Aerocool High-Tech-Gehäuse den momentan größten Lüfter hat mit 40cm. Bei Caseking z.B. gibt es einen 22cm-Lüfter zu kaufen, der m.W.n. größte Lüfter, den man im Handel kaufen kann. 

Und ja, ein 12cm oder 14cm Lüfter ist mit Sicherheit besser, aber für Mods oder Cons is es einfach nur Standard ^^

MfG

edit: das Projekt wurde ohnehin schon vor nem halben Jahr eingestampft, wie ich gerade gelesen hab... *könnte man also schließen den Fred, damit er nicht nochmal ausgebuddelt wird...*


----------



## shila92 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Im Thermaltake Ersatzteilshop hab ich noch das hier gefunden: Thermaltake Spare Part Shop - 23cm Lüfter - universal, schwarz, 4 Pin FN2020N121301


----------



## Aholic (23. November 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

Frag mal bei Arctic Cooling nach ob sie den hier noch brauchen 
Arctic Cooling zeigt Twin Turbo Pro und Riesen-Lüfter - Update: Accelero Twin Turbo Pro offiziell angekündigt - Arctic Cooling, Accelero Twin Turbo Pro

Wobei ich auch sehr stark der Meinung bin das generell Seitenlüfter den Luftstrom völlig durcheinander bringen.


----------



## yello7676 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Absolut größter Lüfter?!*

ich habe so ein rießending in betrieb  und ich habe 6 blaue LEDs im PC damit ich im Dunkeln keine Angst bekomme


----------

